# I finally found a curved end link metal bracelet for Gear S3



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I stumbled across this bracelet while surfing Amazon...

It's not vault-like Swiss construction, but does the job and looks decent. I hate wearing watches with straight end links and would not put one on my S3 until I found this curved one.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

very cool do you have the amazon link? and nice watchface


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks!

"TRUMiRR 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Curved End Strap Butterfly Buckle Bracelet for Samsung Gear S3. . . ." (just in case WUS kills the URL I'm posting)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSUJUKB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

As for the face, it is fairly new. I stumbled on it a few days ago while surfing through the "New" faces in the Samsung store. It's one of my instant favorites and it is very easy on the battery (2 days with Always On Display and mild use). You can tap complications to get weather, calendar, etc.

Rob


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

roberev said:


> Thanks!
> 
> "TRUMiRR 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Curved End Strap Butterfly Buckle Bracelet for Samsung Gear S3. . . ." (just in case WUS kills the URL I'm posting)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSUJUKB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


 Thanks for the link, great options to choose from.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

roberev said:


> Thanks!
> 
> "TRUMiRR 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Curved End Strap Butterfly Buckle Bracelet for Samsung Gear S3. . . ." (just in case WUS kills the URL I'm posting)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSUJUKB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


a great resource is Watchmaker app in the Play Store and connect with them on google plus the community their is outstanding tons of watch faces and they'll hook you up with anything you like practically


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Good find, looks a lot like an IWC flieger style strap. Perhaps combine it with a pilot watchface?


----------



## shazam7 (Jul 2, 2017)

Does it sit properly when moving?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

shazam7 said:


> Does it sit properly when moving?


Yes.


----------

